# Skate and Dogfish



## sepefrio (Mar 31, 2014)

Went fishing the other weekend and brought in 7 decent sized skates and 3 dogfish. Tossed them all back though. Told some friends later and there was some "Hey! Those are good eating!" comments. Of course when I asked how to prepare, I got blank looks in return. So my question is (and I hope this is in the right forums section) what are some good recipes for Skate and or Dogfish? Thanks!


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Not really a recipe, but here is an old topic I posted on the subject: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?91808-Preparing-and-Cooking-Dogfish


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Ive always hear skin the wings and cook em, cut em up and cook em like scallops. I wouldnt try it though :--|


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

A few months ago at work, we had dogfish fillets for lunch. It was tasty. Last week we had dogfish soup, it was a creamy chowder like. It was really yummy.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

For the rays just cut off the wings then fillet top and bottom like a flounder there is cartilage in the middle of the two fillets. The texture is firm like chicken breast but there is no flavor at all so season well.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I've had fried dogfish before, nothing wrong with it at all but I don't keep them.


----------

